# SS 26.08.17 - Weinberg #10



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Mieczyslaw Weinberg (1919 - 1996)*

Symphony No. 10 in A minor, Op. 98 

1. Concerto grosso: Grave
2. Pastorale: Lento
3. Canzona: Andantino
4. Burlesque: Allegro molto
5. Inversion: L'istesso tempo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here  This weekend it's Weinberg's 10th symphony. I am not familiar with this work and have only heard a few pieces from this composer so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. There appear to only be a few different recordings of this work so I'll post a YouTube link below to one, which is also the one I will be listening too:






Gidon Kremer/Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only know/ have this one, lot of dust on it, will play the You Tube also .


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never listened to it. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This one for me. Amadeus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll go with Rudolf Barshai & the Moscow Chamber Orchestra via Apple Music.

This is not a work I am familiar with but I enjoy many of Weinberg's other works so this should be interesting.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> This one for me. Amadeus Chamber Orchestra.


Will listen this one via Deezer


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Weinberg's Tenth Symphony, dedicated to Rudolf Barshai, is one of his greatest and most uncompromising works; it is a masterpiece that has always left me utterly drained.






​
I will be listening to the Kremerata Baltica recording, which in my mind narrowly edges out even Barshai.

Not sure why that is still attached...


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I choose the Kremerata's, too.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> This one for me. Amadeus Chamber Orchestra.


And another one for this version


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

D Smith said:


> This one for me. Amadeus Chamber Orchestra.


Finally got round to listening to this. Not memorable and not for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Catch-up Sunday: love this symphony! I haven't heard it in quite a while. Going with the Barshai recording. Thank you for the thread!


----------

